# Odd Happenings in OZ.



## Diwundrin (Feb 2, 2014)

A 'spate' of shark attacks... a whole 3 in a year... have motivated a Council to kill any sharks that venture close enough.
This has spurred mass outbreaks of cardboard squares on sticks and angry protesters Nation wide.  
We don't have much else to protest about I guess. 

Coincidentally 3 pedestrians have been skittled by buses in Sydney in a little over a week but no buses or their drivers have been culled in retaliation.

There is much effort being expended to explain to the morons in the Council that the increase in shark attacks might just be down to there being so many more surfers and scuba divers thinking it's good idea to immerse themselves in notoriously shark infested waters lately.  There are actually less sharks now than ever, we just offer them easier pickings now.

They lure the tourists there for the surfin' 'n scuba experience then get p*ssy when the sharks eat them.  Fellas!!  Think about it.!


There have also been some apparently paranormal incidents due to some demonic influence  causing the inexplicable activation of the hydraulic systems of tilt trucks just as they are entering the underground traffic tunnels in Sydney.  3 of them too! WooOOOooo.

 The resulting damage is spectacular, sparks and smoke and panic abounding in following traffic all caught on CCTV and aired on the nightly News. Arial footage of the resulting gridlock is then added.   Great stuff!

Not a single driver admitted to the incident being his fault in any way so the Devil musta dun it. Right?

But the strangest thing of all has been the amazing announcement from the Feds that instead of wasting money on bailing out foreign National manufacturers of cars that no one wants to buy, they are putting the money to funding relief benefits for farmers and graziers who haven't had rain since July 2012 and who are at the point of shooting their stock, themselves, but hopefully first their bank managers and local politicians.

Wow, an intelligent move from Canberra, who'da thort?

Definitely some kind of wooOOoo going on. :grin:


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 2, 2014)

:lofl:


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 2, 2014)

_I am appalled that they are culling the sharks, after all it's their turf. But maybe the reason the sharks are coming in closer is they are looking for food which is not as abundant as used to be due to  the mega trawling for seafood done by the fishermen these days, you can't tell me the lot is used, just a thought that has been on my mind for a long time._:grrr::notfair:


----------



## Casper (Feb 2, 2014)

_*Well said Di.....*_:yes:


----------



## Phantom (Feb 3, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> A 'spate' of shark attacks... a whole 3 in a year... have motivated a Council to kill any sharks that venture close enough.
> This has spurred mass outbreaks of cardboard squares on sticks and angry protesters Nation wide.
> We don't have much else to protest about I guess.
> 
> ...



http://www.theland.com.au/news/agriculture/agribusiness/general-news/sour-taste-for-shepparton/2686504.aspx
http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/victoria/labor-turns-up-the-heat-with-30m-pledge-to-help-secure-spc-ardmona-in-shepparton/story-fni0fit3-1226816834663


No Holden but  a tin can ???????


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 3, 2014)

_It's a damn shame that the Government can't help SPC, what with all the imported fruit Coles & Woolies are importing you won't be able to buy real australian canned fruit, i used to buy the canned  fruit & other goods straight from their factory and Phants has an outlet in Albury, beautiful fruit it is. The public need to realise that by buying the woollies or coles brands they are digging the grave deeper for Australian companies, look at the Aussie orchards they have to bury their fruit as the supermarkets are buying the crap stuff from overseas, how heartbreaking that is for them, if i can't buy Australian fruit i go without._  :sosad::soangry::grrr:


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 3, 2014)

I wouldn't worry 'bout it.  If Coca Cola don't want to fix it up without a bribe I'm sure there's a Chinese business man just busting to throw up a new one and run it at half the costs.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 3, 2014)

Why am I not surprised.  Dismayed.  But, not surprised.


----------



## Fern (Feb 3, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _It's a damn shame that the Government can't help SPC, what with all the imported fruit Coles & Woolies are importing you won't be able to buy real australian canned fruit, i used to buy the canned  fruit & other goods straight from their factory and Phants has an outlet in Albury, beautiful fruit it is. The public need to realise that by buying the woollies or coles brands they are digging the grave deeper for Australian companies, look at the Aussie orchards they have to bury their fruit as the supermarkets are buying the crap stuff from overseas, how heartbreaking that is for them, if i can't buy Australian fruit i go without._  :sosad::soangry::grrr:


What is the set up for orchardists, do they sell their fruit direct to the supermarkets or canning factory.?


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 3, 2014)

Orchardists are the prey being fed upon by a pack of Supermarket chains and the Coke/Amatil congloms.  They are on a hiding to nothing and I wonder why they don't all just down tools and walk away sometimes.  We've become spoiled into demanding the best of everything for as close to nothing as we can get it for and politicians have allowed voter greed and wheeler dealer business interests to give us that at the cost of killing the golden goose.  Our loss ultimately.

Some big wheel in China was quoted as saying they would take all your export fruit if we can get it.  That's 'food' for thought isn't it?  
When they finish buying us out they can do exactly that and take the domestic allocation too.  How much will imported fruit cost?  S.African peaches are on special sometimes, not as good as SPC's though.

People here demand Politicians block 'Foreign take overs' but do nothing to support local growers by paying them what they're worth. 
When we want everything for nothing then nothing is what we'll be left with.
When the growers go broke and walk off the land then no one else wants to buy it...  except foreign investors! 

Can't have it all ways folks, we get what we pay for.

We started on the downhill when some brainsnap decision was made to sign trade deals which lifted tariffs on imports but still allowed our trading partners to impose them on our exports!  What mental giant did that eh?  

I'm not in favour of subsidizing manufacturing carte blanche but do believe that vital industries be protected.  Bribing Kodak to stay open and not add to the unemployment figures before the next election was a case in point.  Long ago but still relevant.  Millions were given them to keep the factory going.  They spent nothing on maintenance, just took the money, waited the allotted time and walked out anyway with the cash.  So would GMH !  as did Ford.  Those were businesses running at a loss with no prospect of ever competing with Asian manufacturers.

But  food processing plants are very different consideration.  If it takes a bribe at least short term then so be it until we work out how to run a cannery without the ludicrous wages and costs associated with it presently.  Pollies need to get their heads out of their polling figures and take a look at how to jerk the profiteering of the Supermarket chains and to educate the population into realising they need to pay for what they get.

And they need to clamp tarrifs back on items that we produce and need to keep producing to protect them from vanishing forever under the cheap competition from over seas.

One size doesn't have to fit all!  We need to get a bit adaptable in our 'policies' and stop signing stupid 'Kyoto' type conventions which handicap us to impress the bloody UN.  They won't be growing any peaches for us!


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 3, 2014)

I had a stray thought in the bath this morning. It's still a bit undeveloped as yet.

 Instead of blocking overseas investment I think we should ask big investors to post a bond with the government the same way a tenant does when renting premises. They could top it up each year in line with inflation, wage rises, value of the investment etc (I told you that it's a bit undercooked so far). This would provide the government with a fund which could be used to lend money at attractive interest rates to foreign businesses that want to upgrade but not to relocate or close down. For the latter case, the forfeited bond and the fund could provide start up capital for new industries in regions badly affected by the parent company withdrawing their capital and enterprise.

 The Goulburn Valley used to have SPC and Ardmona until taken over by Coca Cola. Soon they will have a crop but no cannery and no business infrastructure to handle marketing the fruit. That's where the money should be spent.

By the way, Di, the Liberal MP for that area has refuted the nonsense about wages being the root cause of the problem 



> Liberal MP Sharman Stone accuses Tony Abbott and Joe Hockey of lying over SPC Ardmona's workplace agreement
> 
> Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/federal-polit...e-agreement-20140204-31y52.html#ixzz2sJGkdHTP


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 3, 2014)

A bit more on this topic from The Business Spectator.



> [h=1]SPCA workers are cannon fodder in a different war[/h]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For Australians interested in a more complete coverage see http://www.businessspectator.com.au.../spca-workers-are-cannon-fodder-different-war


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 3, 2014)

This one's for Di.

It's true, some very odd things are happening over here.
The Daily Telegraph, using the very best investigative journalists, has summed it up nicely


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm only going on what I heard read out from their wages and conditions contract on radio this morning.. like. extra penalty rates for when the floors are wet. Really? they never get washed down in a cannery, that'd be a worry.  50 grand a year base rate doesn't sound bad for a factory line job to me but I'm a bit out of date with current levels.  Do they need Uni degrees to spot and toss rotten fruit now?

But that aside yes no doubt it's a strategic move on busting the unions to at least some extent. .. BUT ..  we are competing with Asia who have NO unions.  Sad for Asians, but it's a fact of life that we must live with.  We can lower our standards a little to compete, or we can hang on to what we have until it is all snatched away entirely and no one will have an unskilled job to quibble about at all.

I don't believe either side of the argument is all right or wrong.  Unions and Business both need to rejig their thinking on this.  There will be no winners if the business' have no customers who can afford their products and Unions will have no members if they price them out of the job market.  The way private enterprise versus Unions is set up is getting to the lose/lose stage and we need to have a hard think about finding some middle ground that allows freedom to move by both sides.

Socialism scares me but so does Feudalism and that's where we're headed.  A few rich and landed gentry and rest of us serfs.  

See? You're not the only one who can indulge in fantasies because I really can't see any of them thinking beyond their next paycheck or bottom line, or election. 

I like your bathtub dream.  That's the kind of thing that needs to be implemented.  Did you hear what I did that the thinking in China is that any foreign property owned becomes 'sovereign territory?'  It may not be legal, or even true but it does gel with Asian thinking.

We need a lot smarter people to draw up foreign ownership 'leases' than the idiots who have been making trade deals lately that's for sure and certain!

Yes we need foreign investment because we can longer afford to buy our own Country.  But we also need some pretty fancy protection of ownership and I like your 'bond' idea. 

 But.. again, sorry..  would any foreign investors take up that offer when they can bluff us out of it in the long run?   It could come down to 'take it or leave it' and can we afford to 'leave it?'    Why would they risk an investment in a Country that can't even run it's own manufacturing and agricultural industries at a profit?  They're gonna wonder why aren't they?


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 3, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> This one's for Di.
> 
> It's true, some very odd things are happening over here.
> The Daily Telegraph, using the very best investigative journalists, has summed it up nicely



:lofl:

Re that ABC thing.  Presume you watched Q&A and how Plibersek did her haughty po-faced hatchet job on Abbott's heinous attempts to stamp on freedom of the press when it doesn't report what he likes?  Enjoy that? 

 Did I miss it, or did everyone else on the panel miss the point that it was *HER* party that tried to get* legislation passed to censor the Murdoch press* when it was doing a job on them!?

Barnaby needs his backside kicked for missing that sitting shot!  I was on it like a tonna bricks and woke the dog up screaming at the TV!  He's a politician, it's his job to smack that disgraceful hipocrasy down!   

Why doesn't that curtailment of freedom of the press move by Labor ever get thrown back in their faces?  Should I write to Abbott and tell 'em to get their act together and learn a bit of street fighting?

For Labor to take the haughty high ground on ethical dealings is farce at pantomime level.


PS, I see the ABC, Jones anyway, was happy to let the innuendo that Abbott was somehow behind spying on Indo go through to the keeper. 
One brief comment was made, drowned out by Jones that is was the LABOR government who did the spying.  Now the fallout is all Abbott's fault...  how exactly does that work?


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 3, 2014)

If we have what they want, they'll bite.

We have a lot to trade on besides the raw commodities. Low sovereign risk, infrastructure already available, local and overseas markets and despite the vilification of unions, because of them, a workforce that is reliable and educated. Management is pretty much a dream run under those conditions and profit is steady and generally predictable.

There's a big difference IMO between a foreign group that builds an enterprise up from scratch and one that comes in and takes over an established business/industry using the share market. Half the time they only want to strip the assets.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 3, 2014)

No, you didn't miss it but both pollies were backing away at the rate of knots not to talk about who spies on whom. Joyce was choking and wanted to shout out "But Labor did it, not us!". There must be some sort of bipartisan gag in place.

Censor the Murdoch press? I don't think so. As I remember it, it was a general thrust against racial vilification.
Can you find an objective analysis of what was being proposed - anyone except Ray Hadley or Alan Jones ?


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 3, 2014)

I haven't listened to either for at least 13 years Warri.  They don't carry their feeds on radio here, not did I listen to them in Singleton.

It had nothing to do with 'vilification'...  that bespectacled buffoon who proposed the bill was whinging about 'biased reporting' of Labor party stuff ups and character assassinations in the 'gutter' press.  Don't try making it something virtuous, it wasn't.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 3, 2014)

I'll come back to that one later but in the mean time - re allowances at SPC



> SPC Ardmona rejects allowance claims, as MP Sharman Stone accuses PM of lying
> 
> by:									 Ben Packham
> From:							 The Australian
> ...



I predict a short parliamentary career for Dr Sharman Stone.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 3, 2014)

> It had nothing to do with 'vilification'...  that bespectacled buffoon who proposed the bill was whinging about 'biased reporting' of Labor party stuff ups and character assassinations in the 'gutter' press.  Don't try making it something virtuous, it wasn't.



More details, please. I've been trying to Google up a reference to what you are hinting at, but with no luck.

I did find this - http://theconversation.com/commercial-tv-murdoch-and-censorship-17823 - but I don't think that is what you are talking about. 

Could it have been something about this?


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 3, 2014)

Yep that was the stuff going on at the time that got Conlon (remembered his name finally) fired up.  But at least Rupe pays his own way, the ABC is funded by the taxpayer and we expect a better effort at balance than the likes of Tony Jones offers. 

I don't buy Rupe's rags so he costs me nuthin.  But I do pay for the ABC and if I want to read and hear only lefty bias I would buy a Socialist rag.   Just saying, it cuts both ways.

Don't mistake my thinking as being swayed by Rupe's press, it simply echoes my own opion, it doesn't influence it.  I probably see more of the ABC than you do and that sure doesn't influence me either.


----------



## nan (Feb 3, 2014)

The sharks should be left alone the sea is their territory.
Its a shame SPC is going under,I thought they were owned by CocaCola Amitil,if so why are they not helping them out when they make so much profit every year?


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 3, 2014)

Apparently the story goes that they will pump a fair few million into upgrading it but are trying their luck in getting the government to chip in with a bit too.   Bit of a vexed question really.  
No matter which way it goes Abbott will get a hammering for it.  He'll be accused of either 'Giving in to big biz.' or 'Selling out our local battlers to make a political point.'   There just ain't no way to please everyone.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 3, 2014)

He could try consistency according to some coherent set of principles.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Feb 3, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> [ Snip ]



Every one was perfectly justified.  :cheers:


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 4, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> He could try consistency according to some coherent set of principles.



Consistency isn't always the best option in changing circumstances Warri.  I'd prefer they make adaptably right decisions for a situation than ideologically concrete wrong ones.  Abe Lincoln's dead and to be honest, I don't think those high minded principles would cut it in Global politics today.  

Or did you mean consistency as it is defined in the Labor dictionary?  To bellow about representing the battling poor while handing out millions to subsidize locally failing multi nationals?  And supporting the rights of unions to gouge employers for the benefit of 'workers' while signing away theit jobs  on Kyoto style tariff deals that give their jobs to Asia?  How highly principled do you wanna get?


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 4, 2014)

No, I mean somewhere between rigid thinking and making it up as you go.

However, in this case I actually think there is an underlying consistency. It's just not what he's owning up to, hence the misrepresentations (AKA spin) that his colleague has branded "untruths".


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 4, 2014)

I think she might be finding herself 'rooming' with Pauline over that little mutiny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It must have slipped her mind just who was Howard's hatchet man.  Not a good career move to cross him.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 4, 2014)

Not a good management decision to only have one woman on the front bench either.
If she fights hard for her constituency she might outlast her leader.

I'd vote for her because she seems like a straight talker.


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 4, 2014)

No, don't think so Polly, you'd vote for her just because she's a woman and you haven't gotten over the Greer era yet. layful:


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 4, 2014)

Not so. I'd vote for Tony Windsor and Rob Oakeshott too if either was presented as a candidate where I live.
I like people who speak straight and for the benefit of others. 

People who speak weasel turn me off but sometimes they are the only ones on offer.


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 4, 2014)

Too damned often!  

But Windsor?, he talked the talk but still threw in with the party that his electors didn't want.  ... and Oakshott is a giggling gibberer at best.  They may carry a few more principles than those with the power but what is the point of electing people who will never make it to policy decision level?  

The Greens have done no favours for the kind of people you (we really but don't tell anyone) want to see in power.  They simply embedded in people's minds that these Independents and Greens are every bit as cynical manipulators as the majors and were imposing the will of minorities upon the population through 'selling' their votes on legislation. And were tossed hard and far as a result.

 While there is some control over what the Party members say and do, there's none over Independents and no ramifications for them changing 'sides' or at least stated principles,  once they're elected.  As with Windsor.

But we'll stay stuck in our different viewpoints.  You see Don Qixote and I see the Windmill.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 4, 2014)

> what is the point of electing people who will never make it to policy decision level?


You should meet my local federal MP. I dread the day he does make it to policy decision level.
He makes the last idiot look like a genius.


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 4, 2014)

The local one here got himself kicked out for lying about who was driving through the speed trap. Shades of a certain judge.... No idea now who his replacement is, nor care much at that level. We're right on the border of the electorate and they're never seen, everything is done for Grafton and surrounds.

OMG I've just realized I'm moving to a different electorate and have do that rego thing again... dammit.


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 5, 2014)

It's official!  We're sure 'not in Kansas any more'. 

 We have a Lib calling her leader a liar and siding with the unionists,  and a Unionist leader siding with the Liberal leader called a liar for his stand on union wage scales,  and thus seriously undermining the spiel being sold by his own Labor Party leader. 

This is bizarre!  This is soooo unOZ politically that it's unbelievable.  It's as though someone in Canberra has blinked and had an individual thought cross their mind.   More unthinkable is that they verbally expressed an unapproved opinion publicly which is contra to Party policy and 'spin'.  Gaaaaasp!

Both statements were of course heavily edited and cherry picked by the media to twist their context but that the words were uttered at all by Party line toers is gobsmacking.


Straaaange things happening down here.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 5, 2014)

I can only put it down to an unexpected consequence of climate change that was not factored into the climate modelling.

Who knows what else may yet pop up out of the blue. An epidemic of truth-telling and altruism ?
If so, you'll have to admit that God surely does work in mysterious ways His wonders to perform.


----------



## Fern (Feb 9, 2014)

Fern said:


> What is the set up for orchardists, do they sell their fruit direct to the supermarkets or canning factory.?





> Orchardists are the prey being fed upon by a pack of Supermarket chains  and the Coke/Amatil congloms.  They are on a hiding to nothing and I  wonder why they don't all just down tools and walk away sometimes


Growers selling direct to the supermarkets is a mugs game, they will always get the lowest prices for their produce. We found that out years ago, hence the setting up of the Apple & Pear Board, and Kiwifruit marketing bd. Even they now don't have a monopoly, since 2001 individual growers have been able to export and market their own fruit.




> Hawke's Bay Fruitgrowers Association president Leon Stallard said  his apples often retail in supermarkets for 800 per cent more than what  he was paid. For example, shoppers paid $3.80 to $4 for a kilo of apples  but he received just 50c to 60c a kilo from distributors - which meant  little to no profit margin for the grower.


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 9, 2014)

OH yeah we have all kinds of 'boards' and co-ops.  The biggest of course is/was the Wheat Board...  I think their cases are still pending.  It was found to doing all kinds of dingy deals and half the 'board' are up on corruption charges.  siiiiiigh.



> If so, you'll have to admit that God surely does work in mysterious ways His wonders to perform.



Warri, you surely can't be blaming God for what goes on in Canberra? :rofl:


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 9, 2014)

Not at all, but I assume that it is not beyond the Almighty to spin gold out of manure. :bigwink:


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 9, 2014)

I'll buy tickets to watch that, give me a heads up when the demonstration's on.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 10, 2014)

Sorry, members only.

:tongue:


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 10, 2014)

That would be right!!!  Who's organising it? Tony Jones?  Stacked audience. :lofl:


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 10, 2014)

I believe you were sent an invitation but threw it in the bin.

ops1:

Suck eggs, you heathens


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 10, 2014)

Where can i buy tickets to the fight?:bigwink:


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 10, 2014)

No fight, Jillaroo.
This is merely ping pong and it's Di's serve next.

:fun:

I've forgotten the score already but I'm sure it's Advantage Warrigal ATM.

PS Don't look for logic in my last sentence.


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 10, 2014)

Of course I binned it, it was obviously Spam!  Always getting  vouchers for dodgy products I don't want or need. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Puketah! Ballboy.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 10, 2014)

Sorry, that first serve  was clearly over the line.

Waiting for Di's second serve  :tapfoot:


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 10, 2014)

Awww C'monnn!  That was in!  Go to 'eagle eye', the linesman's blind as a bat!


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 10, 2014)

Video umpire says :noway:

Anyway, I've forgotten what the prize is that we're competing for, so I'm calling time out for drinks :cheers1:


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 10, 2014)

I'll have a bourbon, oh, I already am.


----------



## Fern (Feb 10, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> OH yeah we have all kinds of 'boards' and co-ops.  The biggest of course is/was the Wheat Board...  I think their cases are still pending.  It was found to doing all kinds of dingy deals and half the 'board' are up on corruption charges.  siiiiiigh.
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:



That figures.


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey, we're good at it!  If you ever watch  'The Kangaroo Gang' on TV you'll get a giggle.  A documentary about a gang of shop thieves from Melbourne and Sydney back in the 60s who got their heads together,  left for better pickings and 'did' London.  

They got away with millions in jewellery and high end stuff just through pure bluff and flim flam.  The cops were so busy with smash and grab viiolent robbers they completely overlooked this quiet outfit.  Took months to even figure out that the robberies were linked to a gang of con artists.  They never pulled a gun or threatened anyone and there was never any violence involved, even in knocking off a full tray of diamond rings from a top jeweller who didn't even know they were missing until hours after the heist.  This gang was smoooooth.  

They dressed like toffs and did the accents to perfection.  One specialised in being a Texan, others as upper crust Poms, took a long time to realise they were the dreaded Aussies wreaking revenge. Some though actually were Poms, recruited along the way for one off 'perfomances' on a con.

The fellow who did the funniest job said the press got it wrong that he'd 'kidnapped' a chimp from Harrod's pet shop by wrapping it in a baby blanket and wheeling it out in a pram.  It was actually a rare South American Margay cat that he stole 'to order'.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









The doco includes interviews with old members of the gang, and with the coppers who chased them who still find it all very amusing.  As one said, they were victimless crimes, the only ones hurt were the insurance companies and that's almost legal isn't it?

One woman remarked, "well we sent our crooks down there so they came back and ripped us off, kind of only fair really."

The one chilling interview was with a dear old fellow, very nice, dignified,  polite and it took a few seconds to register that he was an ex hit man.  
He was their protection in Australia when they were running Two-up double headed penny cons on the waterfront.  He was puzzled how they got away with what they did and admired their skills but seemed to have no hang-ups with his own connection to them.
Now that is a 'senior' with a past fit to tell stories about.  Never sure who's in the  room next door in the nursing home do ya?


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 10, 2014)

I remember the headlines and stories about these happenings, back in the day.

Makes one all warm and patriotic to think that we were gold medal winners of the Thieves Olympics.


Aussie Aussie Aussie
Oi, Oi, Oi.


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 10, 2014)

Gotta be good at sumthin' Warri, may as well be at what the World thinks we were bred for.


----------

